# TREESTANDS?



## rab (Jul 1, 2005)

wat is the best treestand for bowhunting


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Would have to be a ladder stand. Safe, comfortable, and moveable.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It depends on how you are going to hunt. A ladder stand is more comfortable and easier to get into. But it is also more bulky and heavier. A hang on with screw in steps is more portable and can be used in several different types of trees. A climber, while a bit less portable than a hang on, is fast and easy to set up, but you are restricted to relatively straight trees with few lower limbs.

IMHO there is no best tree stand for bowhunting. But there is a best tree stand for each hunt that is planned depending on the trees and surrounding area. That is why I have a climber, several hang on's, and a ladder.

Whaterver you choose, make sure that you also get a fall restraint system. Falls are the leading cause of injury to bowhunters.

:beer:

huntin1


----------

